# I'm back!



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi girls

After a break from FF (it all got too much and I was a wreck) I have got good news and have decided to come back and share what is going on.

Finally come to terms with the fact that my ex will never let me see my darling step daughter again and that this was her decision. It is time to move on.

I moved out of the shared house and into a house that has just me in it - BLISS! No more housemates! No more being woken up at 3am by drunk women! So, I found a little house the other side of Leeds and just after Christmas my lovely gf and her cat moved in with me. So we are now a little family of 3 (2 humans and a feline) and we are loving it.

I was successful in my bid at getting into University and I start my degree in September 2010 - Social Work at Leeds Uni. And with that comes a plan. A plan for my future.

I will be able to work for a couple of years as a Social Worker and when I have earned my Maternity leave will I be able to start TTC, also due to the fact I will have the funds with which to do it!

Feeling very positive about my future (hopefully with my gf) but even if the relationship end (fingers crossed it doesn't) I now know which direction I am heading.

Hope you are all ok, no matter where you are in the process!

Mima xxxxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi jemima,

Welcome back to FF  

Your post on the boards seemed very positive and I just wanted to wish you all the luck with your plans.

Take care

Love S x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi jemima mum!

welcome back glad ot hear things are looking good for you ... enjoying life with gf and the cat!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Mima, 

Welcome back.......I look forward to talking with you and getting to know you more.

Sounds like you know what your future holds and you are very positive about it all.

Good luck and speak soon

Lorna
x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Mima,

Welcome back seems like you have all your plans sorted and just wanted to wish you luck.

Stephx


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you ladies -  it is SO good to be back!  

I am looking forward to getting involved with the board. Look forward to getting to know you and speaking to you!

Take care and sweet dreams (yes I am going to bed even thought it is only 9.25pm!)

Mima xxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Mima,
Glad to hear that things are a lot more positive for you now  
It's always good to have a plan, yours sounds busy and practical


----------



## pinkmums (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Jemima,

I'm new to FF, but for what it's worth...welcome back. From your message it sounds like a break is what you need right now, but i agree that its worth keeping in your mind coz girl on girl makes things a little more complicated to say the least. 

I live in Yorkshire as well and go to Leeds a couple of times a week, so would be nice to hear back from you as im just starting to get my head round the whole TTC process,

Jenni x


----------

